# 6w+3 passed a large clot



## At last! (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello, 

I'm currently 6w+3 pregnant. I had an ultrasound scan last Weds and it showed a fetal sac with heartbeat. 

At about 6pm yesterday (Friday) I passed a very large clot (least I hope that's all it was). I fished it out of the loo, and put it in a small plastic container. There's been no more fresh blood (just a bit of brown spotting) since, and I've had no pain.  During the scan on Weds,  there was also a smaller area of fluid beside the fetal sac. I plan to go back to the Early Pregnancy Clinic on Monday morning for another scan. But I just wanted to ask is it likely that I miscarried without pain and hardly any bleeding? Or could this just be a clot?

Thanks,

Geri


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's possible that this was the fluid that was beside the sac, but see what they say at the scan tomorrow.  Let me know how you get on, sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## At last! (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Emilycaitlin,

I had the scan this morning, and it was just a clot in the end, so all is well. Also, had a shock as they found another heartbeat !!! That fluid sac turned out to be another fetal sac !!! So I'm carrying twins  !

Geri x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow!!!!  That's going to be one noisy pocket of fluid in a few months!!!!!!!


----------

